# Who owns what Sage equipment?



## Sean

Am I the first to post in the new Sage sub-forum?? Wow!

Sean - DB, Bottomless PF, Knock Box Mini.


----------



## hilltopbrews

I used to have sage barista express.


----------



## 7877

In the process of procuring a Sage DB so once I do I guess I will be posting more here...


----------



## 7877

Maybe Mrboots2u review of the Oracle should be moved here?


----------



## jeebsy

Sub forums are like coffee machine nationalism


----------



## doolallysquiff

Me owns one. And we don't want the likes of those Brewtus people coming over here, stealing our coffee tips and tainting our Ideology. Nationalism indeed.


----------



## Beanosaurus

A Heston (via Lakeland) and an accompanying bare-bottomed portafilter (via Mr ****







).


----------



## 7877

Beanosaurus said:


> A Heston (via Lakeland)...


so a toaster then?







isn't all the Sage stuff endorsed by him? his name seems everywhere at the moment


----------



## Neill

Can't help but wonder what Heston really thinks of the microwave with his name on it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Can't help but wonder what Heston really thinks of the microwave with his name on it?


Kerching perhaps


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Kerching perhaps


I'd say so.


----------



## CallumT

I've got a sweet sage toaster


----------



## dajowr

Mine is a Sage barista express with a knock box mini. I think they are great starter machines. Will eventually upgrade to a Bezzera or ECM.


----------



## RossT

Great to see a Sage sub-forum. I'm upgrading my Classic to DB at the time between moving into my new house and the wife spending all my money on new furniture. It's already cost me £120 as Lakeland have taken the DB of discount!


----------



## gareth2j

I just received mine from John Lewis last week along with my Baratza Forte AP grinder. Very glad there is a dedicated forum now.


----------



## doolallysquiff

Welcome to the Heston appreciation society.


----------



## hotmetal

jeebsy said:


> Sub forums are like coffee machine nationalism


We are the People's United Sage Supporters Independent Experimentation Subforum (or PUSSIES)

The People's United Coffee Clan? Splitters! They eat babies you know.

Who shall cast the first bean?


----------



## Beanosaurus

gareth2j said:


> I just received mine from John Lewis last week along with my Baratza Forte AP grinder. Very glad there is a dedicated forum now.


That's a nice grinder there I imagine it looks pretty next to the Heston.


----------



## gareth2j

Beanosaurus said:


> That's a nice grinder there I imagine it looks pretty next to the Heston.


Yeah it looks not too bad, it's small and neat more than anything. When I get around to taking a pic I'll look to post it somewhere.


----------



## 7877

You can now add me to the list of Sage DB owners. It just arrived, not even out of the box yet


----------



## poisonivy0

just bought the oracle from amazon so far so good.


----------



## Mrboots2u

poisonivy0 said:


> just bought the oracle from amazon so far so good.
> 
> View attachment 9841
> View attachment 9842


How you getting on? I've had one of those on the bench for a little while , booked your white gloves visit yet ?


----------



## poisonivy0

Mrboots2u said:


> How you getting on? I've had one of those on the bench for a little while , booked your white gloves visit yet ?


I'm loving the machine its perfect for me as im still pretty new to the bean to cup scene. There's a few daunting setting but i will be booking a white glove session next week so i can get the best out of the machine.


----------



## Dylan

I'm not sure it totally counts as B2C, and it requires a small amount of input.

Its a really interesting machine tho.


----------



## Madkillers

hotmetal said:


> We are the People's United Sage Supporters Independent Experimentation Subforum (or PUSSIES)
> 
> The People's United Coffee Clan? Splitters! They eat babies you know.
> 
> Who shall cast the first bean?


^ First off, I laughed so hard at this comment. I cried a little.

Secondly, I'm glad to see that there are a group of people using sage/breville machines. I'm currently waiting for the Oracle to come back in stock so I can get my hands on one of my own.


----------



## 7877

MrBoots2u has written extensively on the Oracle but you may want to give the Sage/Breville Dual Boiler a look too. Couple of things: you can get a better grinder than that in the Oracle and it wouldn't be putting all your eggs in one basket. allowing you to change coffee machine and grinder separately later if and when you need to. Just a thought.


----------



## Christianf

Have a soon to be returned Sage Barista Express. Not overly impressed.


----------



## JimG

Christianf said:


> Have a soon to be returned Sage Barista Express. Not overly impressed.


In what way? I was looking at the Sage makers but when I came on this forum they basically got so slated that I stopped looking at them.


----------



## Christianf

The first one I had went rusty on the side panels, which are stainless steel(?)!

Sage replaced the machine and I have used it since, but now tired of it's foibles:

Grinder has 1-10 coarseness settings, however 10-7 are pointless for espresso, so why are they there?

Grinder dosage has 1 or 2 shot setting, can only use 1 shot because otherwise it overspills everywhere.

Grinder also has a dial to control dose, but has to be set on minimum or same result as above.

When removing the portafilter, the basket seems to stick to the group head, which is irritating.

The steam wand discharges about 15ml of water before the steam starts, which has to be recovered, and then the steam is not controllable anyway, it's either on or off.


----------



## Glenn

Shim the grinder* - can then use almost all grinder settings

This will fix the overfilling issue

The basket sticking indicates the basket is overfilled

Did you get the white gloves service?

*you shouldn't have to, but this should work


----------



## Christianf

Hi Glenn, I bought a La Spaz S1 V2 now and as far as I can see that is a far superior machine.

I've always filled the basket to the same amount and use that razor they supply but still seems to stick.

Hopefully all these issues will never occur with the LS


----------



## 7877

JimG said:


> In what way? I was looking at the Sage makers but when I came on this forum they basically got so slated that I stopped looking at them.


I don't think that's true tbh. Certainly there have been a few faults reported but there seem plenty of people happy...they are maybe just not speaking up?

My first machine (Dual Boiler) which had a faulty pressure gauge (nothing serious) was replaced and it's not skipped a beat since, consistently producing great coffee that even SWMBO says is way better than Star*ucks


----------



## mremanxx

Just bought the Smart grinder pro, can;t believe how fine the grinds are. My coffee is so much stronger and haven't even dialled it in correctly yet.


----------



## Aussiewicker

Christianf said:


> The first one I had went rusty on the side panels, which are stainless steel(?)!
> 
> Sage replaced the machine and I have used it since, but now tired of it's foibles:
> 
> Grinder has 1-10 coarseness settings, however 10-7 are pointless for espresso, so why are they there?
> 
> Grinder dosage has 1 or 2 shot setting, can only use 1 shot because otherwise it overspills everywhere.
> 
> Grinder also has a dial to control dose, but has to be set on minimum or same result as above.
> 
> When removing the portafilter, the basket seems to stick to the group head, which is irritating.
> 
> The steam wand discharges about 15ml of water before the steam starts, which has to be recovered, and then the steam is not controllable anyway, it's either on or off.


Just got my Barista Express a week ago and haven't had any of these problems at all...

Got the 'razor' thingy with it, but left it in its wee box & just adjusted the dose accordingly

& tamp down to the correct level manually. No sticking group head, no other issues: I'm just drinking too much coffee now.. ;-) .


----------



## Aussiewicker

After staying with my daughter in Australia last month, and queueing up for our regular

coffees from her Breville Barista Express, I ordered Hestons Sage version as soon as I got

home... Delighted with it, and after a short period of adjusting grind and dose, I now get

a great coffee every time.

Glad to have added to Hestons bank balance.


----------



## Dallah

I've acquired a Sage Dual Boiler and Smart Grinder on the weekend. Love the SDB. My coffee and textured milk is transformed. The grinder will be sold on as I have Ascaso grinder with flat 54mm already and an Elektra grinder to be restored and modded for home use.

Thank the gods that Heston' name is not on the actual machine as I would never have bought the SDB. It's bad enough I had to drive home from the forum day at Rave with his smirking face in my backseat. [email protected]


----------



## jeebsy

Why so much hate for Heston?


----------



## Dallah

In a word. Nespresso.


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> Why so much hate for Heston?


I don't get this either. I suppose the only reason is knowing that some of the cost of the machine goes to pay for his endorsement, which is fairly meaningless in the world of coffee. I doubt that it is a very significant proportion of the price, bearing in mind he is paid to endorse the entire Sage range.

His cooking is another matter! I have yet to see him make anything that I would actually want to eat. Give me Tom Kerridge grub any day!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

At least it wasn't Gordon Ramsey


----------



## jeebsy

NickdeBug said:


> His cooking is another matter! I have yet to see him make anything that I would actually want to eat. Give me Tom Kerridge grub any day!


Different things, if it was Sunday lunch i'd want Tom Kerridge to cook it but i'd love to go to the Fat Duck.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> if it was Sunday lunch i'd want Tom Kerridge to cook it.


He would use far far too much salt : (


----------



## garydyke1

ridland said:


> In a word. Nespresso.


Not for long. There was a good reason why


----------



## NickdeBug

garydyke1 said:


> He would use far far too much salt : (


and lard


----------



## Dallah

NickdeBug said:


> and lard


Too much lard and salt? Sounds like a slap up meal to me.


----------



## jeebsy

NickdeBug said:


> and lard


Have you seen him recently?


----------



## Yes Row

jeebsy said:


> Have you seen him recently?


His massive reduction in mass is due to not throwing gallons of beer down hi s throat...apparently!?


----------



## Dallah

When I was in uni, prioritising beer over food kept me whippet thin.


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> Have you seen him recently?


yup - impressive weight loss and not a staple to be seen apparently.

The lard was referring to the ingredients in his cooking though. I tried making his chicken, bacon and pistachio pie the other day and gave up when it got to adding most of the pat of butter to the pastry. My arteries can only take so much!


----------



## Kyle548

NickdeBug said:


> yup - impressive weight loss and not a staple to be seen apparently.
> 
> The lard was referring to the ingredients in his cooking though. I tried making his chicken, bacon and pistachio pie the other day and gave up when it got to adding most of the pat of butter to the pastry. My arteries can only take so much!


----------



## NickdeBug




----------



## jeebsy

NickdeBug said:


> I tried making his chicken, bacon and pistachio pie the other day and gave up when it got to adding most of the pat of butter to the pastry. My arteries can only take so much!


Fat's a pretty essential component of pastry. Never make an italian meringue if you're concerned for your health!


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> Fat's a pretty essential component of pastry. Never make an italian meringue if you're concerned for your health!


this was ready made filo pastry.

The melted butter was supposed to go between the layers. Not a fan of meringue from any country so should be okay.


----------



## frothycoffeeman

Sage pro grinder(fitted the then budget)

Depending what gets clicked a Barista Express SDB or DTP. Only the gods or wife(who's more powerful) or worktop space will decide. Wife still cannot fathom why my desire for a espresso machine with none pressurised PF's,pre-infusion PID etc. I've tried to explain that machines above the Delonghi Scultura will produce much better espresso and milk based drinks. But because I'am the main coffee drinker in the household with a desire to taste and make better espresso shots it's a uphill struggle:exit:


----------



## otterolly

I have the Barista Express and a knock box mini.

Love the Barista Express its a fantastic bit of kit !!


----------



## Stevie mac

Anyone had problems with the facia on the front going rusty?


----------



## -Mac

Stevie mac said:


> Anyone had problems with the facia on the front going rusty?


 No, but a soft metal polish like 'Peek' will soon have it as good as new. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Peek-33100-50ml-Tube-Paste/dp/B000TRQFGM/ref=asc_df_B000TRQFGM/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=412568215571&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=3321595891282976320&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045572&hvtargid=pla-350367268944&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=96098808648&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=412568215571&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=3321595891282976320&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045572&hvtargid=pla-350367268944


----------

